# DJ baby blanket.



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

This is knitted in Bird's Eye Double Jacquard using two strands of pink 2/30 and three strands of white 2/30.


----------



## Peppie (Jan 13, 2013)

It is beautiful. Well worth the effort that I know has gone into this.

Well done.


----------



## GrandmaLiz (Dec 31, 2012)

Beautiful :thumbup:


----------



## dialknit (Oct 17, 2012)

Superb!!!! I love it. The rabbits look real, WoW. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## KarlaHW (Jan 6, 2012)

How pretty.


----------



## jaysclark (Jan 26, 2013)

Beautiful


----------



## helenr1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Oh, Susie, it is really artistic as well as beautiful!

Was it the extra strand of white that made the raised effect, or ..... ?


----------



## BoBeau (Feb 18, 2011)

very pretty


----------



## MiniHawHaw (Mar 22, 2013)

OMG!! So Precious!! Absolutely Beautiful!!
MJ


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I love it! I and a few other knitters are knitting winter accessories for transient students in the town where I grew up...

http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-364377-1.html
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-364855-1.html

Now a few of them are going to be getting beautiful blister & quilted knit scarfs My cousin also said the ladies in the local women's shelter need baby things so a couple B'blankets too.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

helenr1 said:


> Oh, Susie, it is really artistic as well as beautiful!
> 
> Was it the extra strand of white that made the raised effect, or ..... ?


I always use an extra strand of yarn for something like this because it is doing this that makes it have the raised effect. Thank you so much for your kind words.
Sue x x x


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Thank you to all that have posted for your kind remarks.
Sue.


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Sue it looks like a blister knit on my screen


----------



## GrammaAnn (Dec 16, 2011)

Very nice, Sue!  Ann


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)




----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

KateWood said:


>


No Kate, I was going to do blister or quilted but when you have to wait for the baby to arrive before you know what is wanted, have numerous other things to do that can't wait, and your machine then starts throwing a wobbly, you shy away from doing something more complicated.
I thought with this one only being two colors it would be easy to do compared to others that I have done in the past......WRONG.
I designed it using my PPD, put it into my machine to knit, and everything that could go wrong did. Including my machine switching it's self off and on. Seeing that b----- coffee cup keep coming on the screen nearly gave me a heart attack!!!!!
I swear this is the last one that I am doing......till the next baby arrives :lol: :lol:


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

Glad that coffee cup got control of itself


----------



## Mad loch (May 21, 2013)

Beautiful &#128077;&#128077;&#128149;&#128149;


----------



## josephine26 (May 30, 2011)

it is beautiful well done


----------



## Sheltienut (Aug 13, 2015)

That is so beautiful. I have a lot of 2/30 yarn that I haven't been brave enough to try yet, but I think I might now!


----------



## God's Girl (Jan 29, 2013)

Very very pretty


----------



## Teebird (Apr 21, 2013)

Well done!!The colour and the pattern are very beautiful.


----------



## Nanna Kath (Apr 3, 2011)

lovely. I'm very impressed


----------



## kestrelz (Nov 29, 2011)

cute


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Sheltienut said:


> That is so beautiful. I have a lot of 2/30 yarn that I haven't been brave enough to try yet, but I think I might now!


Thank you.
Regarding the yarn.....I always use this yarn, very rarely do I use anything else. In my opinion it's the best you can have.
The secret of being able to use it successfully is to wind it tightly and keep the tension mast tight.
BTW...can I have one of your dogs....I love them!


----------



## Lise Paauw (Oct 17, 2013)

Super nice love the color&#128079;&#127995;&#128077;


----------



## sueandlynette (Sep 10, 2013)

Beautiful, beautiful! what else can I say ... :thumbup: :lol:


----------



## shirleyrothery (Dec 22, 2012)

I love it Sue. All your blankets are lovely.


----------



## malfrench (Apr 7, 2011)

What luxury. The three-d effect is great.


----------



## Terri LaB (Sep 5, 2014)

It's beautiful.


----------



## lac (Sep 29, 2011)

Exquisite!!!!!!!


----------



## randiejg (Oct 29, 2011)

Very, very nice. I do like the way the extra strand gives the white much more of a dimensional look. 

Great job!


----------



## Meemeeto3 (Nov 17, 2014)

Wow!! Beautiful blanket!!


----------



## janetmk (Apr 11, 2013)

This is lovely, so effective


----------



## Sheltienut (Aug 13, 2015)

Re the dog - sorry but no! I love them too! Thanks for your advice.
Kate


----------



## tweeter (Dec 22, 2012)

your blanket is gorgeous


----------



## Spooly (Oct 22, 2011)

The blanket is beautiful.


----------



## eqnancy (May 5, 2011)

Beautiful work


----------



## helenr1 (Jan 7, 2013)

Susie, there is not enough praise to equal all the work and help we've received over the years from you and others (y'all know who you are!!) as well.

Thanks to all of you, mentors!


----------



## Beth Standing (Mar 22, 2011)

Beautiful, is this the one where I believe the language was blue lolxxxx


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

Beth Standing said:


> Beautiful, is this the one where I believe the language was blue lolxxxx


Yes Beth, it was that blue you would have thought I was knitting it for a boy not a girl!!!


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

helenr1 said:


> Susie, there is not enough praise to equal all the work and help we've received over the years from you and others (y'all know who you are!!) as well.
> 
> Thanks to all of you, mentors!


Helen that is a lovely thing to say, so a big THANK YOU.  
I always think that if I can do something so can everyone else and if my help gets them doing it yippee! :thumbup:


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

KateWood said:


> Glad that coffee cup got control of itself


Kate I think the machine was trying to tell me the following.......clear off, you have put me through enough, go and play with something else!
But I gave it a lecture and told it "I'm the boss in this house" :lol: :lol:
Don't tell Ken that last bit though!


----------



## Minigo (Aug 30, 2013)

Wow!!


----------



## Minigo (Aug 30, 2013)

,


----------



## dagmargrubaugh (May 10, 2011)

Just beautiful!
:thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Elvala (Jan 3, 2015)

susieknitter said:


> This is knitted in Bird's Eye Double Jacquard using two strands of pink 2/30 and three strands of white 2/30.


Ahh!!! This is what dreams are made of. I dream of being able to knit something as beautiful as this. It is amazing Sue. Thank you for all of your sharing and inspiring

Elaine


----------



## MiniHawHaw (Mar 22, 2013)

So glad you showed your machine who was boss, we do have to keep them in line & this just goes to show what you can accomplish if you don't lose your head & let the machine win. PERFECTI0N!!
MJ


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Oh, another beauty! I need to try this technique to get the raised effect.


----------



## GinB (Sep 2, 2012)

Susie, your blanket is adorable.


----------



## Susan-Knits-Too (Apr 18, 2013)

Bravo! Terrific blanket, love the bunnies!&#128525;&#128077;&#127995;


----------



## suedenie (Nov 15, 2015)

Lovely DJ knitting. I've been playing about all week on my Brother 950i using my double bed colour changer. I managed to knit a Birdseye tension swatch, but struggling doing a Jacquard with a striped back. Thought I'd got it sorted yesterday, ran my carriage left to right and knitting fell off machine, I hadn't made sure yarn was in place before moving the carriage. But it did look as if it was patterning. When do you push your number 7 button into work, ie after 1st row selection or before.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

suedenie said:


> Lovely DJ knitting. I've been playing about all week on my Brother 950i using my double bed colour changer. I managed to knit a Birdseye tension swatch, but struggling doing a Jacquard with a striped back. Thought I'd got it sorted yesterday, ran my carriage left to right and knitting fell off machine, I hadn't made sure yarn was in place before moving the carriage. But it did look as if it was patterning. When do you push your number 7 button into work, ie after 1st row selection or before.


After the first selection row when your carriage is on the right.


----------



## susieknitter (Jul 14, 2011)

susieknitter said:


> After the first selection row when your carriage is on the right.


Whoops...... I was asked earlier today (in a PM) about doing DJ and that made me think about my answer to you Sue. Came back to see what I had said and realized that you where asking about the DJ number 7 button.....not the part buttons on the carriage. :sm12: :sm25:

Please forgive me........the DJ button is put on before you pass the turn mark going left to right for the first selection row.

Peppie told me you are now using my info sheet so I hope that is helping you and I didn't cause you to pull too many hairs out: I should hate to think I caused you to go bald.

All I can say, in my defense is, that when I fell and broke my knee I think I banged my head as well.

I do apologize. I also apologize to anyone else that took my incorrect post as being right. :sm12: :sm13:


----------



## BJ4crafts (Jan 21, 2011)

ADORABLE!


----------



## KateWood (Apr 30, 2011)

I'm glad you showed us your beautiful DJ blanket highlighting how the pattern stands out after knitting it with slightly thicker yarn. I've knit smaller pattern repeats with different gauges and enjoy the embossed texture of it. But your large pattern almost looks like a blister knit, it stands out so nicely embossed on the blanket; It's so cute


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

It is absolutely beautiful and unique. Love it!!


----------



## julie.n (Nov 7, 2012)

It is absolutely beautiful and unique. Love it!!


----------

